# The Comedy Thread



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a thought for a bit of comedy sharing .  This Python sketch cracks me up each time, and the ending is just awesome .


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin Hart is the funniest dude in the world, his stuff is pretty vulgar though.  This clip is really good.  I would also recommend to at least check out the teacher clip (its probably on youtube, just type in kevin hart teacher) but I shouldn't post it here.






Other comedians I love are Patrice O'neal (RIP), Dave Chapelle, and Tosh (just the standup, his show sucks now).


----------



## Reaver (Jun 16, 2012)

For anyone who wondered what Marine Corps Boot Camp at MCRD San Diego is like.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 17, 2012)

I love how diverse this thread has already gone .


----------



## Reaver (Jun 18, 2012)

This one is for my homies in Canada.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 18, 2012)

And for my mates in the SAS...


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jun 19, 2012)

The Lumberjack song is one of my all time favorites. So thanks for that, Reaver.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 20, 2012)

Love this video


----------

